# What HDMI splitter works with this new HDCP headache Directv started on July 9?



## tadtv (May 12, 2009)

What HDMI splitter works with this new HDCP headache Directv started on July 9? Have a HR22 feeding main TV above fireplace using HDMI and a dozen other sets all over using component cables to a DA in a tech room that then feeds the rest of the house. When main TV powers off, the HR22 sends out the dreaded "show copy protected use component cables"- which I am already using on most of my TVs. Not practical to unplug HDMI cable to rack mounted equipment and TV recessed above fireplace. I need an HDMI splitter that is powered that keeps the HR22 happy. What actually works? Thanks Directv's solutions were all frustrating for a long time customer of a dozen years.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

To be clear it's not a DIRECTV issue. It's reality of Hollywood being a PITA. 

Not sure if a splitter will work or not to get around that. I'd try a power splitter (no passive will ever work from what I have seen and heard) from monoprice. I use a matrix splitter switch from then (4x2) but I've never seen if it fakes the TV into believing it's always connected. 

If I have time I can try and check sometime this weekend.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

It looks like the model I have is no longer available but I have a 1x4 powered splitter from Monoprice that definitely keeps the DVR happy and the component outputs alive. It is similar to this 1x8: http://www.monoprice.com/Product?p_id=8205


----------



## nowandthen (Nov 19, 2005)

I am almost at the end of my rope with TV pricing. $118 per month (Directv) and I don't have any premium channels. This DRM adds insult to injury. I was running the monoprice component to composite converter and distributing it to other TVs in my house. The qualtiy at the other TVs was not great but was watchable. Now this!
I need a solution that works or I'm cutting the cable. The geniuses requiring DRM are not making any friends. Only driving people away.

So if anyone has success with distributing SD or HD from a Directv reciever, post 7-9-2015, please post your equipement.

WTF is hollywood thinking?


----------



## drill (Jun 28, 2006)

i have used several different monoprice hdmi splitters and switches. they have all worked well. a few years ago i had a couple of monoprice 1->2 splitters that died after about 9 months of usage. monoprice replaced them under warranty. i haven't had any other issues with monoprice hdmi splitters/switches.

i currently have 2 HR24's. 1 HR24 drives a Monoprice 1->2 splitter that drives a TV and then a long run of hdmi over cat6 extender. the output of the extender goes to a monoprice 1->4 splitter that drives 2 different TVs and a wireless HDMI switch/transmitter. the other HR24 is connected to a Monoprice 1->2 splitter that drives a TV and the other input of the wireless HDMI switch/transmitter.


----------



## GAM (Jun 3, 2007)

I just installed this device yesterday and it lets me use my Slingbox with component cables while the TV is connected via HDMI. It removed the HDCP warning so I could use the Slingbox while the TV is off.

http://www.amazon.com/ViewHD-Powered-Splitter-1080P-VHD-1X2MN3D/dp/B004F9LVXC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1436807099&sr=8-1&keywords=ViewHD+2+Port+1x2+Powered+HDMI+Mini+Splitter+for+1080P+%26+3D+%7C+VHD-1X2MN3D


----------



## rwmair (Nov 16, 2006)

GAM said:


> I just installed this device yesterday and it lets me use my Slingbox with component cables while the TV is connected via HDMI. It removed the HDCP warning so I could use the Slingbox while the TV is off.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/ViewHD-Powered-Splitter-1080P-VHD-1X2MN3D/dp/B004F9LVXC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1436807099&sr=8-1&keywords=ViewHD+2+Port+1x2+Powered+HDMI+Mini+Splitter+for+1080P+%26+3D+%7C+VHD-1X2MN3D


So you just use the HDMI splitter as a pass-thru, with one input from the DVR and one output going to your TV, second HDMI output is unused?


----------



## GAM (Jun 3, 2007)

rwmair said:


> So you just use the HDMI splitter as a pass-thru, with one input from the DVR and one output going to your TV, second HDMI output is unused?


Yes, that is exactly how I am using it and it has been working with no issues.


----------



## Eva (Nov 8, 2013)

nowandthen said:


> I am almost at the end of my rope with TV pricing. $118 per month (Directv) and I don't have any premium channels. This DRM adds insult to injury. I was running the monoprice component to composite converter and distributing it to other TVs in my house. The qualtiy at the other TVs was not great but was watchable. Now this!
> I need a solution that works or I'm cutting the cable. The geniuses requiring DRM are not making any friends. Only driving people away.
> 
> So if anyone has success with distributing SD or HD from a Directv reciever, post 7-9-2015, please post your equipement.
> ...


My neighbour who has cable gotten a notice in her bill saying that they will be "improving security" and how some things are connected may no longer function. Looks like Hollywood is getting tougher.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

rwmair said:


> So you just use the HDMI splitter as a pass-thru, with one input from the DVR and one output going to your TV, second HDMI output is unused?





GAM said:


> Yes, that is exactly how I am using it and it has been working with no issues.


Just be advised that these inexpensive so titled "HDCP compliant" compliant splitters may be using unauthorized HDCP keys. So while they may work for now the keys could be revoked in the near future causing the splitter to fail the HDCP authentication process and once again back in the same boat with blacked out A/V and the dreaded content protection notice will reappear.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Eva said:


> My neighbour who has cable gotten a notice in her bill saying that they will be "improving security" and how some things are connected may no longer function. Looks like Hollywood is getting tougher.


For cable that could either mean they are making HDCP changes similar to what Directv has done, or mean encrypting all their QAM channels - so plugging the cable into a TV without a cable box to view SD channels will no longer work.

But yes, both are symptoms of Hollywood's paranoia. Of course Hollywood thought VCRs were going to destroy them and tried to have them made illegal in the early 80s, shows what they know!


----------



## Blackloz (Aug 23, 2011)

What we need is a few big power players in the business to tell the studios no. If they want their channels/shows/movies distributed then they do it our way. No HDCP at all.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Blackloz said:


> What we need is a few big power players in the business to tell the studios no. If they want their channels/shows/movies distributed then they do it our way. No HDCP at all.


Studios ARE the big power players. It is far too late, if you wanted to fight this battle you should have fought it during the 90s when HDCP was created.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

You'd have never won that fight. Never.


----------



## ssandhoops (Dec 2, 2007)

So what exactly did D start on July 9? I have a Slingbox like unit connected via component cables and I used to only get the dreaded "content not supported" message on HBO when the TV was powered off. Now I get it on every channel. So D enabled HDCP on every channel?


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

ssandhoops said:


> So what exactly did D start on July 9? I have a Slingbox like unit connected via component cables and I used to only get the dreaded "content not supported" message on HBO when the TV was powered off. Now I get it on every channel. So D enabled HDCP on every channel?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


That is correct, it is on every HD channel even locals.


----------



## Aridon (Mar 13, 2007)

If you want to win the fight cancel and torrent.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

My Slingbox M1 on my HR44 runs through this switch and it still works like a charm:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0049SCB2Y/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1436933881&sr=8-1&pi=AC_SX200_QL40&keywords=kinivo+hdmi+switch

My Slingbox Solo is connected to an HR23 that that wasn't connected via that switch on a second TV. Moving the HR23 to the switch, and now it works as expected with the Slingbox.

Also, I can now watch HBO via the Slingbox, and if I'm not mistaken that wasn't possible before.

Sent from my Z970 using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Aridon said:


> If you want to win the fight cancel and torrent.


Yeah, that's how to do it, steal the content so they can decide to try and make it even more difficult. Its here, its going to stay, its life. The only reason there wasn't more of it before is its so much easier to hand copies to people once you have them now than it was when everyone simply used vcr tapes. They have always been high on piracy, its is a MAJOR problem around thew world... They lose BILLIONS of dollars a year in other worlds because of stuff being pirated here. Can you really blame them?


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

dualsub2006 said:


> My Slingbox M1 on my HR44 runs through this switch and it still works like a charm:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0049SCB2Y/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1436933881&sr=8-1&pi=AC_SX200_QL40&keywords=kinivo+hdmi+switch
> 
> ...


But then you had to remove the second TV formally connected to the HR23 by HDMI?

Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


----------



## scottb8888 (Mar 28, 2007)

Just noticed the same problem on my HR24. I pulled out the HDNI splitter I had in storage and it worked. I just don't like to have all these power sucking devices running all the time. HDMI splitter, component to composite adapter, and a composite modulator.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

HoTat2 said:


> But then you had to remove the second TV formally connected to the HR23 by HDMI?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


No, I didn't describe that right. There are only two TV's, one with the HR44 and one with the HR24.

The switches have been in use for over a year because I've had too many HDMI devices on each TV. The switch is powered and it allows the Slingbox to still work.


----------



## Leftcoastdave (Apr 2, 2004)

I ran into this problem last week as many of you did. By trial and error I developed a primitive but effective solution.

My 3 remote TV's (fed by a channel Vision distribution amplifier) and my Slingbox Solo went dark when I turned off our Sony HX729 TV. TV on, all good, TV off, all remote TV's reporting lost signal. 

My crude workaround was to leave the TV powered up but I shut off the display manually using the TV's power saving mode (preferences\power management\display\off). I believe the power consumption by the TV in this mode is not substantially different than when powered off via the TV remote and my ancillary devices are all up and working. It is tedious to put the Sony into display-off mode but it does solve the problem.


----------



## Yogi Bear (Jul 15, 2015)

OK, I have the Kinivo 501BN, and that would probably work if our 2nd TV was hooked up with HDMI cable, but, it is hooked up with coax, thus, guessing we need a HDM to coax converter "if" there is such a thing. Any ideas??


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Yogi Bear said:


> OK, I have the Kinivo 501BN, and that would probably work if our 2nd TV was hooked up with HDMI cable, but, it is hooked up with coax, thus, guessing we need a HDM to coax converter "if" there is such a thing. Any ideas??


Assuming you mean HDMI to NTSC RF video, not directly no.

You'll pretty much have to do it in two stages first with an HDMI to s-video/composite converter (may not be cheap) then followed by a standard s-video/composite NTSC RF modulator.

Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

No issues here yet. HDMI to switcher to LR TV, component to MBR TV, no messages yet.


----------



## skoolpsyk (May 24, 2007)

I'd like to add that I have a monoprice splitter that has mostly worked very well but gave me tons of trouble last night (took 1.5 hours of rebooting to get everything back). 

IT IS IMPORTANT with hdmi the ORDER you turn things on (at least this has been my experience and I blew it last night). 

I have to turn the splitter on first (it's a power draw, so I don't leave it on until I use it), then the projector, then my a/v receiver or I will get constant dropouts

good luck; I know how frustrating this can be!


----------



## Accordlayingkit (Feb 28, 2011)

So what does this mean? Will this start happening to all my receivers or what? I have 6 receivers total(5 dvrs and 1 genie) tonight I just experienced this message on my HD channels for the first time tonight on my den tv and receiver which is just a HD dvr. I googled it a d came across the directv page which states u can just hook up component to get around it but for me that's not that easy and it's mounted on the wall above the fireplace with the receiver below in a custom enclosure. I haven't noticed it on 3 of the other tvs yet which I believe are newer than the den tv. Guess my question is.... Is this gonna start happening to all my receivers or does it go by the older the tv is? Gonna stink cause all my boxes are hidden with hdmi cables ran through the walls n stuff!


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

Does the signal go through any splitters or is it just DVR - HDMI cable - TV? If it is the latter your TV is old enough to not support the required level of HDCP. I had to replace my living room TV a couple months ago for this reason.


----------



## Accordlayingkit (Feb 28, 2011)

longrider said:


> Does the signal go through any splitters or is it just DVR - HDMI cable - TV? If it is the latter your TV is old enough to not support the required level of HDCP. I had to replace my living room TV a couple months ago for this reason.


Holy moly replace the whole tv!? This is a LG 60 inch plasma from 2012.I guess I should since he asked about a splitter I have the swm 16 behind this TV and I'm guessing it's coming off that box then to my dvr that's right there that I'm having the issue with.


----------



## Accordlayingkit (Feb 28, 2011)

^can't edit but what I meant to say was since u asked about a splitter I should state I have a swm 16 and the box for that is behind this TV I'm having the issue with. Plugged into the wall outlet and it comes off that and goes to this dvr in this den then hdmi from this dvr to tv.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

I meant HDMI splitters not satellite splitters. If it is just a single HDMI cable from the DVR to the TV and the TV is a 2012 model then this makes no sense. The TV I replaced was a 2004 model.


----------



## Accordlayingkit (Feb 28, 2011)

longrider said:


> I meant HDMI splitters not satellite splitters. If it is just a single HDMI cable from the DVR to the TV and the TV is a 2012 model then this makes no sense. The TV I replaced was a 2004 model.


Yup that's it... All 6 tvs I have are just hdmi from the boxes to tvs. I may have to composite this one to make to work and hopefully that's it... Just not looking fwd to swinging the tv away from the wall and get the the box and hook all these dang wires up instead of hdmi!


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

I assume that was a typo, you want component, not composite. Composite is SD only. What brand and model is the TV? I cant imagine a 2012 model not supporting HDCP


----------



## Accordlayingkit (Feb 28, 2011)

longrider said:


> I assume that was a typo, you want component, not composite. Composite is SD only. What brand and model is the TV? I cant imagine a 2012 model not supporting HDCP


Oops yea I meant component. I'll report back n a few with the tv model #. Thanks!


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

The only reason you should be seeing it on a TV that is just hooked up a receiver with nothing else involved is if the HDMI cable or port on the receiver or TV has gone bad. A non-compliant TV wouldn't have just now started showing the message, but would have been displaying it for months now. Anyway a 2012 model is fine.

Since you say this is a custom enclosure, maybe it is putting stress on the HDMI connectors or the port it is plugged into on the TV? I'd try unplugging/replugging the HDMI cable on the TV end, if that fails replace the HDMI cable and if that fails try using a different HDMI input on the TV.

If the problem still persists swap that DVR with one of your others just to make sure it isn't a problem with the DVR. If the issue moves with the DVR call Directv and have it replaced (just tell them it stopped working, you will waste too much time trying to explain to the CSR what is really happening) If the issue stays with the TV despite all this it must be an issue with the TV itself. You can try switching to component cables, and hope whatever problem it is is limited to HDMI.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Also sometimes this error is just a glitch. if you only seen it once, or very random, I would not worry about it. 


Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Accordlayingkit (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks I'll try all this out. If it was the hdmi ports then I wouldn't get any pic at all though right? This is only on HD channels and just started this evening on this TV...I reset the box and still pops up on every HD channel in this dvr. I even went upstairs and hit recorded on a show and tried to play it downstairs since I have whole home and I hit play and still got the message pop up even though it's not recorded on that receiver. Guess it's not too custom just a pain n the butt to mess with it all!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

you can move that receiver to another TV to rule out the receiver as the culprit. If a new receiver on that same TV has the same issue then you know the issue is with the TV


Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

No issues here with HR24-500 and powered HDMI splitter going to other TV's with HDMI cables. Never tried component cables as OP Hdmi works.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

I just thought about something, is this a message that comes up on a black screen with no video or does it come up over live video and go away after a few seconds? If it is the latter just ignore it. There has been an issue with some TVs ( I get it myself in the bedroom with an LG from around 2007) where the message displays over live video and goes away.


----------



## Accordlayingkit (Feb 28, 2011)

LG 60pv250 is this TV. So I unhooked the hdmi from the back of the tv first as my wife had it on a HD channel to get the message. When I unhooked hdmi from TV the channel started working! After saying what the heck for a second then I remembered a long time ago I hooked up component for the heck of it as an alternative. So I plugged the hdmi back into the tv and switched the tv input to component but it wouldn't play. Unhooked hdmi from the tv again and went back to component abd it would play. Weird but it's working via component for now.. Guess I'll jus leave it alone


----------



## Accordlayingkit (Feb 28, 2011)

longrider said:


> I just thought about something, is this a message that comes up on a black screen with no video or does it come up over live video and go away after a few seconds? If it is the latter just ignore it. There has been an issue with some TVs ( I get it myself in the bedroom with an LG from around 2007) where the message displays over live video and goes away.


In my case when u switch to a HD channel the broadcast never comes up, screen is just black with the message at the bottom.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

If it is easy to get to the component cables, you might also try disconnecting them and only using the hdmi cable and see if that resolves the issue.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

carl6 said:


> If it is easy to get to the component cables, you might also try disconnecting them and only using the hdmi cable and see if that resolves the issue.


I think you nailed it! the issue is that the receiver is seeing a "dead" HDMI and as such throwing out the HDMI HDCP error

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## mrknowitall526 (Nov 19, 2014)

slice1900 said:


> For cable that could either mean they are making HDCP changes similar to what Directv has done, or mean encrypting all their QAM channels - so plugging the cable into a TV without a cable box to view SD channels will no longer work.
> 
> But yes, both are symptoms of Hollywood's paranoia. Of course Hollywood thought VCRs were going to destroy them and tried to have them made illegal in the early 80s, shows what they know!


I think cable requiring a box for all TVs has more to do with converting to an all digital network. Lets the cable co shut down the analog side of things, which frees up bandwidth to increase internet speeds.


----------



## Accordlayingkit (Feb 28, 2011)

peds48 said:


> I think you nailed it! the issue is that the receiver is seeing a "dead" HDMI and as such throwing out the HDMI HDCP error
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


OK on the way to work now for 12 hrs so I'll try in a day or so. OT I can just try another hdmi cable?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Accordlayingkit said:


> OK on the way to work now for 12 hrs so I'll try in a day or so. OT I can just try another hdmi cable?


or you just can leave things as they are and make sure you switch to the HDMI input on your TV instead of component which is now.

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

mrknowitall526 said:


> I think cable requiring a box for all TVs has more to do with converting to an all digital network. Lets the cable co shut down the analog side of things, which frees up bandwidth to increase internet speeds.


Cable going 'all digital' and cable going 'all encrypted digital' are two very different things. Where I live my cable company has all the SD extended basic channels in clear QAM, as well as all the HD locals. They have recently gone all digital (or almost all, there seems to still be a few analog channels left but maybe they aren't quite done with the transition)

Having them in clear QAM means I could plug the cable into my TV's tuner and be able to watch any of those channels. I'd have to remember stuff like ESPN is 55.5 so it isn't exactly convenient, but is handy if I experience anything weird on my Tivo to confirm whether it is a cable problem or an issue with my Tivo (which actually happened last week when I wasn't receiving any channels, rebooting the Tivo fixed it...never seen that before)

If they encrypt them all, then plugging that cable in my TV doesn't let me watch anything, and I'd need to rent a box from my cable company.


----------



## Accordlayingkit (Feb 28, 2011)

peds48 said:


> or you just can leave things as they are and make sure you switch to the HDMI input on your TV instead of component which is now.
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


It's actually the other way around


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Accordlayingkit said:


> It's actually the other way around


Not sure I understand. if you have the HDMI connected to the DVR and the TV as well as the component cable and you are watching component you would get the HDCP error as the HDMI link is off. however if you are watching on HDMI the link is alive and as such no error.

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## fleckrj (Sep 4, 2009)

peds48 said:


> Not sure I understand. if you have the HDMI connected to the DVR and the TV as well as the component cable and you are watching component you would get the HDCP error as the HDMI link is off. however if you are watching on HDMI the link is alive and as such no error.
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


That is the way I understand it. If HDMI is plugged in to the DVR, then the other end of the HDMI cable must be connected to a live, compliant HDMI port, or else the component output will not work. If the HDMI cable is unplugged from the DVR, then the component output will work. If only one TV is connected to the DVR, then there is no need to use both HDMI and component. One or the other should be connected, and whichever is connected will work; however, if both are connected, then only the HDMI will work.


----------



## Accordlayingkit (Feb 28, 2011)

Yea I know guys it's weird but I've had both component and the hdmi plugged in live for over a year now and have only been using hdmi until I recently got the error message on all HD channels via hdmi but when I switched the input to component it won't work until I unhook that hdmi cable out the back of the tv then component works. Weird but I've had them both hooked up incase I needed another hdmi port for a ps3 or something. Not worried about it now as I'm just leaving the hdmi unplugged from the back of the tv and using component. No worries.... Thanks for you all input and advice! 

Scott


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Accordlayingkit said:


> Yea I know guys it's weird but I've had both component and the hdmi plugged in live for over a year now and have only been using hdmi until I recently got the error message on all HD channels via hdmi but when I switched the input to component it won't work until I unhook that hdmi cable out the back of the tv then component works. Weird but I've had them both hooked up incase I needed another hdmi port for a ps3 or something. Not worried about it now as I'm just leaving the hdmi unplugged from the back of the tv and using component. No worries.... Thanks for you all input and advice!
> 
> Scott


Correct, reason being you always watch on HDMI input. Someone must have accidentally switch to component and that is when you noticed the error.


----------



## grittree (Jul 15, 2016)

I got the component video out dongle, but not yet the hdmi switch. Surprise, component out works as long as the HR54 is on, even when the hdmi out isn't connected to anything.

Maybe newer software? Or only on the 54?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

grittree said:


> I got the component video out dongle, but not yet the hdmi switch. Surprise, component out works as long as the HR54 is on, even when the hdmi out isn't connected to anything.
> 
> Maybe newer software? Or only on the 54?


if the HR54 is off, or any receiver for that matter, all outputs are terminated.

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## grittree (Jul 15, 2016)

peds48 said:


> >if the HR54 is off, or any receiver for that matter, all outputs are terminated.
> 
> Well, in my case, I get component output as long as the HR54 is on. Even when not connected by HDMI.
> Not sure what "any receiver" means, but I ordered a splitter because I read on dbstalk that the Genie needs to "see" an active hdmi connection before allowing output from component.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

grittree said:


> > >if the HR54 is off, or any receiver for that matter, all outputs are terminated.
> >
> > Well, in my case, I get component output as long as the HR54 is on. Even when not connected by HDMI.
> > Not sure what "any receiver" means, but I ordered a splitter because I read on dbstalk that the Genie needs to "see" an active hdmi connection before allowing output from component.


A better description would be that if a HDMI output is HOOKED UP then the TV must be on to complete the handshake before the component output will be live. However if there is nothing connected to the HDMI out component will work anytime the receiver is on. This is not just Genies but all current HD receivers. (I am not sure about pre- HR24)


----------



## grittree (Jul 15, 2016)

longrider said:


> A better description would be that if a HDMI output is HOOKED UP then the TV must be on to complete the handshake before the component output will be live. However if there is nothing connected to the HDMI out component will work anytime the receiver is on. This is not just Genies but all current HD receivers. (I am not sure about pre- HR24)
> 
> Thanks. Luckily, the splitter I ordered was pretty cheap.


----------

